# My son was born today!



## Jamesothy (Aug 30, 2021)

He's only five hours old. 9 pounds, 9 oz, and 21 inches long. Already has a full head of hair. White and Asian. The best of both worlds. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't just a little proud. He's my first boy. First child.


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 30, 2021)

*Moonblunt junior my little blasian mulatto mogger *


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 30, 2021)

Vengeance day, 16 years from today


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 30, 2021)

Congratulations man! make him mew and eat liver once a week and high protein diet and exercise 👍 



Spoiler:  And Let's hope he doesn't turn out like


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 30, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


>


Fuck you I'm too late


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 30, 2021)

Congrats, make sure he starts mewing asap


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 30, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


>







probably true


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2021)

someone do cum tribute to his son


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 30, 2021)

This is a historic thread btw 
the first looksmax child is born


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 30, 2021)

Congrats bro. 

But seriously, ASAP: 

Hard mewing, dick hanging/Bathmate/Phallosan/DHT gel, organic whole foods diet, no receipt touching or drinking from BPA sources, 6x/week natural lifting routine, fashionmaxxing with high-class brands, and registering an account for him on looksmax.org 

or its over for him


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 30, 2021)

suprise the shitstorm hasn't happened yet


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 30, 2021)

May he be blessed with asian norwooding genes


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 30, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> 21 inches long


Average penis size of the forum.

On a serious note, congratulations!


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Aug 30, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Congrats bro.
> 
> But seriously, ASAP:
> 
> ...


'' hey son have you considered hanging your cock or using this contraption of hell to increase the size of ur dick''


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 30, 2021)

Tony said:


> someone do cum tribute to his son


Bro what the fuck


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 30, 2021)

itisogre said:


> '' hey son have you considered hanging your cock or using this contraption of hell to increase the size of ur dick''


----------



## The_God (Aug 30, 2021)

congratulations bro


----------



## TheChosenChad (Aug 30, 2021)

Niggas that post on here are really breeding jfl over 4 the gene_ pool_


----------



## .👽. (Aug 30, 2021)

congrats bro. looks like he got most his genes from the mothers asian side which is unlucky


----------



## datboijj (Aug 30, 2021)

TheChosenChad said:


> Niggas that post on here are really breeding jfl over 4 the gene_ pool_





Baldingman1998 said:


> Congratulations man! make him mew





N1666 said:


> Congrats, make sure he starts mewing asap


No with this and good nutrition everything will be fine








A whole Instagram DEDICATED to ensuring babies develop proper tongue posture and proper facial growth. Genetic copers on suicide watch


Make sure anyone You know who is having a kid. FOLLOWS THIS PAGE RELIGIOUSLY!!!! For all genetic copers. The Pregnant moms are in the comments You can watch their kids growth yourselves Then Come to A real conclusion!! @nurtureiseverything @AsGoodAsItGets @randomvanish @africancel @LondonVillie




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 30, 2021)

get him on the ray peat diet ASAP

gtih @kjsbdfiusdf this kid will have no PUFAs in his body for life if daddy does a good job


----------



## Celexawer (Aug 30, 2021)

Congrats man

@Salludon waiting for yours now 😛


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 30, 2021)

Inject him hgh to be 6’10 mogger


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Aug 30, 2021)

BREASTFEEDING


congrats though


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Aug 30, 2021)

Congrats man!
Make sure he sleeps on his side or his skull will get deformed 
Firstborn son what do you want more


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 30, 2021)

His kid in 18 years




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice jawline and a great hairline for his age. I'd say maybe a chad or a chadlite depending on height.


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 30, 2021)

many surgeries needed


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 30, 2021)

Also why would u post your child on this forum? Jfl


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 30, 2021)

Inb4 Jamesothy and Salludons kids grow up and ppl make mog battle threads about them on here


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 30, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


>


"this is very unsettling" gets me everytime


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 30, 2021)

are u still living in hotel?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 30, 2021)

Make him eat raw meat, drink blood and have him breastfed till he's 5 and he'll turn out as a chad trusme.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 30, 2021)

Mirin. Is this the first child born to a looksmax parent? I remember hearing that itsOVER got a few girls pregnant when he went on his sex tourism trip to Thailand/Ukraine (or wherever he went).


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 30, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Mirin. Is this the first child born to a looksmax parent? I remember hearing that itsOVER got a few girls pregnant when he went on his sex tourism trip to Thailand/Ukraine (or wherever he went).


salludon too


----------



## Vermilioncore (Aug 30, 2021)

He was just born 5 hours ago and it’s already over for him, it never began.


----------



## dnrd (Aug 30, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1294295
> View attachment 1294313
> View attachment 1294302
> 
> ...


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 30, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> salludon too


Whats up with Salludon. Does he have a wife? Does he cheat on her?


----------



## dnrd (Aug 30, 2021)

i can see his epicanthic folds, over for him


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 30, 2021)

BabyMyo (@tonguetiebabies) • Instagram photos and videos


42K Followers, 19 Following, 1,988 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from BabyMyo (@tonguetiebabies)




instagram.com




This page be really useful for raising a child. Basically its teqniques to not make your kid mouthbreath and mew as a baby so he can get optimal forward growth. I hope you make use of it!


----------



## dnrd (Aug 30, 2021)

this thread is unironically very supportive and wholesome, this is the side of the incel community not shown on the news


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 30, 2021)

imagine being born and immediately being posted on looksmax. what an unlucky soul


----------



## Reiraku (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Aug 30, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> Congrats man!
> Make sure he sleeps on his side or his skull will get deformed
> Firstborn son what do you want more


Isn't it better to sleep on your back?


----------



## Deleted member 14472 (Aug 30, 2021)

dont give him phone or internet make him do sports and learn an instrument feed him properly and make sure he has no tongue tie


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Aug 30, 2021)

congratulations
and to add informations to looksmax your child





Vitamin D status is associated with underweight and stunting in children aged 6–36 months residing in the Ecuadorian Andes | Public Health Nutrition | Cambridge Core


Vitamin D status is associated with underweight and stunting in children aged 6–36 months residing in the Ecuadorian Andes - Volume 21 Issue 11




www.cambridge.org









Low Levels of Vitamin D Can Stunt Growth in Children | SPH







www.bu.edu





vitamin D deficiency is associated with lower height in children
so make sure he is getting all the vit D he needs or in 16 years or so he'll probably be here posting to complain about his height


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Aug 30, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> Isn't it better to sleep on your back?


They say it prevents against infant death sydrome but there is no real proof that .
Sleeping on the back all the time flattens the skull at the back which can fuck up maxilla and lead to hair loss.
Ideally the mother carries the infant with her in a sling all the time


----------



## Lmao (Aug 30, 2021)

dont circumcise him


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Aug 30, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> They say it prevents against infant death sydrome but there is no real proof that .
> Sleeping on the back all the time flattens the skull at the back which can fuck up maxilla and lead to hair loss.
> Ideally the mother carries the infant with her in a sling all the time


Ok but what about in adult years? Isn't sleeping on back better ergonomically?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 30, 2021)

dnrd said:


> this thread is unironically very supportive and wholesome, this is the side of the incel community not shown on the news


it took a while for someone to make fun of his wife. i expected much earlier


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 30, 2021)

congrats


----------



## dnrd (Aug 30, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> it took a while for someone to make fun of his wife. i expected much earlier


yeah same lol


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1294295
> View attachment 1294313
> View attachment 1294302
> 
> ...


He didn’t get your eyes


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m proud of you, son. You’re special. You were born to do great things. The mandate of heaven has been placed in your hands


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Aug 30, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> Ok but what about in adult years? Isn't sleeping on back better ergonomically?


no I think tribesmen just sleep how they want and everybody turns position in sleep anyway


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 30, 2021)

congrats mate


make sure he is breastfed and has a good diet, also play sports


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Aug 30, 2021)

Time to start injecting HGH into him and jelqing him at 1 month


----------



## lutte (Aug 30, 2021)

Make sure they don't cuck him with infant vaccinations


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 30, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 1294452



The Duality of Man


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 30, 2021)

Your son at 14 after you did all the looksmax advice this site gave:


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 30, 2021)

drift22 said:


> dont give him phone or internet make him do sports and learn an instrument feed him properly and make sure he has no tongue tie


What does having a tongue tie do? I have one.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't raise him in the west if you care about the child, don't condemn him to a shitty life based on your own inability to secure a mate


----------



## Deleted member 14472 (Aug 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What does having a tongue tie do? I have one.


For Adults​What adults have to contend with is very much the result of old habits of compensation for inadequate tongue mobility. The areas of difficulty spread to include social and domestic situations, self-esteem, the work environment, and dental health. Thus it is seen that the consequences of unrepaired tongue tie do not reduce with time – instead, more difficulties are experienced as time passes.

The specific challenges an adult with a tongue tie may face include:


Inability to open the mouth widely affects speech and eating habits.
Always having to watch their speech
Inability to speak clearly when talking fast/loud/soft
Difficulty talking after even moderate amounts of alcohol
Clicky jaws
Pain in the jaws
Migraine
Protrusion of the lower jaws, inferior prognathism.
Multiple effects in work situations.
Effects on social situations, eating out, kissing, relationships
Dental health, a tendency to have inflamed gums, and increased need for fillings and extractions
Sensitivity about personal appearance
Emotional factors resulting in rising levels of stress
Tongue tie in the elderly often makes it difficult to keep a denture in place.
Never began if you have tongue tie.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Aug 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What does having a tongue tie do? I have one.


less tongue mobility but he could only let it getting cut cause this develops during pregnancy


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 30, 2021)

drift22 said:


> For Adults​What adults have to contend with is very much the result of old habits of compensation for inadequate tongue mobility. The areas of difficulty spread to include social and domestic situations, self-esteem, the work environment, and dental health. Thus it is seen that the consequences of unrepaired tongue tie do not reduce with time – instead, more difficulties are experienced as time passes.
> 
> The specific challenges an adult with a tongue tie may face include:
> 
> ...


How to fix it?


----------



## Lmao (Aug 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What does having a tongue tie do? I have one.


means you cant mew properly and end up as a recessed cuck with narrow palate


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 30, 2021)

Lmao said:


> means you cant mew properly and end up as a recessed cuck with narrow palate


I am one. What can I do to fix it?


----------



## Gad (Aug 30, 2021)

in his first years, when he is developing the most, make sure you are very talkative to him so he can reach his full potential in social intelligence, which will be very helpful for him for the rest of his life

ofc besides looksmaxing


----------



## john2 (Aug 30, 2021)

Congratulations, man. Make sure that he is safe, especially during these times.


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 30, 2021)

Imagine PSL users visiting James to congratulate him and see the baby:

Nurse: "James? Your friends are here... Yeah, they are in the infant ward. They're surrounding your newborn and they just keep saying 'Keep crying for me, you abused dog.' over and over and over again."


----------



## MrGlutton (Aug 30, 2021)

i dont know why op posts his family here so they can potentially be made fun off


----------



## Ryan (Aug 30, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1294295
> View attachment 1294313
> View attachment 1294302
> 
> ...


congratulation my bro..hope u make him stay away from estrogen


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Aug 30, 2021)

bro you inspired me imma impregnable my gf now


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 30, 2021)

congratulations


----------



## Lmao (Aug 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I am one. What can I do to fix it?


get it removed or cut surgically.


----------



## EasternMegaWarrior (Aug 30, 2021)

hook yo girl up with a lefort III, kill your son at his 16 yo birthday just in case, we never too sure these days and make sure it's a daughter next time.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 30, 2021)

gratz nigga, good 4 u


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 30, 2021)

Tony said:


> someone do cum tribute to his son


say no more


----------



## DharkDC (Aug 30, 2021)

Tony said:


> someone do cum tribute to his son


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 31, 2021)

Done


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1294295
> View attachment 1294313
> View attachment 1294302
> 
> ...


Skullcel tbh needs to inject T or will be incel by 15


----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Aug 31, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## onnysk (Aug 31, 2021)

21 inches?already manlet

over


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1294295
> View attachment 1294313
> View attachment 1294302
> 
> ...


Congrats brother


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 31, 2021)

onnysk said:


> 21 inches?already manlet
> 
> over


Chads are already 6'3 out the womb


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Make sure they don't cuck him with infant vaccinations


i was cucked by them thanks to my stupid parents  wby?


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 31, 2021)

He looks 100% Chinese...


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 31, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> View attachment 1294821


NIGGA


----------



## Ryan (Aug 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> NIGGA


These mother fucker have no respect.. Like wtf bro.. Why u acting rude on an incel forum.. Fcking foid behaviour..son of whroes tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 31, 2021)

Ryan said:


> These mother fucker have no respect.. Like wtf bro.. Why u acting rude on an incel forum.. Fcking foid behaviour..son f whroes tbh


True, that was way too far


----------



## Deleted member 14563 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1294295
> View attachment 1294313
> View attachment 1294302
> 
> ...


Brutal he was unfortunately born with a Mongoloid skull. Make sure he mews & chews properly & feed him nutritious fruits, vegetables, & meats so he can have peak forward facial growth. Make sure he lays sports as well so he can become a Hapa/Eurasian Chang.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 31, 2021)

He has Asian eyes. It’s over


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 31, 2021)

a incel's legend is born
he will fullfill his destiny in decades to come


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 31, 2021)

Omg congratulations!!!!!


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> i was cucked by them thanks to my stupid parents  wby?


Haven't asked but probably + they made us take swine flu vax
why I have allergies


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Haven't asked but probably + they made us take swine flu vax
> why I have allergies


fuken jews


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Aug 31, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> View attachment 1294821



Wtf's wrong with your brain? Are you trying to be disturbed or was born with retardation due to the pureblood in your family? You must be a Scot or one of those degenerate speech impaired Leprechauns from that shithole island no one cares about.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 31, 2021)

didnt spawn with hunter eyes


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 31, 2021)

@kjsbdfiusdf Orlando and Jamesothy Jr. play date when?


----------



## Cigarette (Aug 31, 2021)

dont circumcise


----------



## Cigarette (Aug 31, 2021)

not even alive for 3 days and already over


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> fuken jews


u got swine jew vax?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 31, 2021)

JM10 said:


> @kjsbdfiusdf Orlando and Jamesothy Jr. play date when?


This nigga named his child Orlando? Thought he was going with jequavis


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 31, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> View attachment 1294821


a new low point for this community


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> This nigga named his child Orlando? Thought he was going with jequavis


No, JaQuavis is @looksmaxxer234 's child he goes to school with Terio


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> True, that was way too far


what happened?? i disabled images on the forum lol


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> what happened?? i disabled images on the forum lol


He put an image of cum on his babies picture


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Aug 31, 2021)

Augustine's a good name for a child. Besides the birth month being August, the name itself has power.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> He put an image of cum on his babies picture


welcome to looksmax i guess


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> u got swine jew vax?


cant remember


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> cant remember


How old are you


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> How old are you


cant remember


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> How old are you


hes 47


----------



## mogstar (Aug 31, 2021)

Congrats James


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> kcongrats bro. looks like he got most his genes from the mothers asian side which is unlucky


Thanks. But no, I don't think it'll be that way. With hapas it's hard to really tell who they'll favor more until they get to be about 9 or 10. 99p0>81.))))))))9


WontStopNorwooding said:


> Also why would u post your child on this forum? Jfl


Why not? By the time it matters it won't make a difference. It's not like I'm fixing to document his whole life on here with endless phototos updates. Ever heard of anybody who's been doxed over baby pictures? Is it even possible?


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

fukmylyf said:


> are u still living in hotel?


Living at the hospital for one more night, then we're going back to a different hotel for two more nights. After that we're gonna rent out a house in a different state.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Mirin. Is this the first child born to a looksmax parent? I remember hearing that itsOVER got a few girls pregnant when he went on his sex tourism trip to Thailand/Ukraine (or wherever he went).


There's at least one more parent on here. Though he had his daughter long before joining.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Daw said:


> BabyMyo (@tonguetiebabies) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 42K Followers, 19 Following, 1,988 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from BabyMyo (@tonguetiebabies)
> ...


Thank you Daw. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> imagine being born and immediately being posted on looksmax. what an unlucky soul


Lol, he doesn't even have a mother tongue established yet. It don't mind hin none.


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> cant remember


when is ur son gona be born


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 31, 2021)

Pit him in the swimming club at 4 and the Kickboxing club at 12

Also inject him HGH at 10, put DHT on his dick & do PE for him, make sure he has optimal blood values

Get him palatal expander and faceBow at 10 and tell him to mew and sleep long and with correct posture



https://forwardontics.square.site/product/bow-small-size-only-/4?cs=true&cst=custom




@Jamesothy


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Reiraku said:


> View attachment 1294391


My wife never expected or seeked out to marry a foreigner. I kind of just hijacked her life and all her plans. 

She's never looked down on Asian men. The men in her family are from the countryside in Northern China. They're all big and extemely masculine. I'm 6ft tall and have a pretty decent frame. Her father though is maybe a centimeter taller than me and built like a tank in comparison. Has hands like trash can lids. Her little brother's probably an inch shorther than me, but a lot stockier. Her grandfather was about 6'5. All the men in her family are tough as nails. No betas.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Lol, he doesn't even have a mother tongue established yet. It don't mind hin none.


let it be mandarin, china will be number 1 soon anyway


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

drift22 said:


> dont give him phone or internet make him do sports and learn an instrument feed him properly and make sure he has no tongue tie


Than you. Some of the best advice I've seen so far. We definitely won't allow him to use the internet or play with a phone.


----------



## DharkDC (Aug 31, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Wtf's wrong with your brain? Are you trying to be disturbed or was born with retardation due to the pureblood in your family? You must be a Scot or one of those degenerate speech impaired Leprechauns from that shithole island no one cares about.


----------



## Lars (Aug 31, 2021)

congrats man ❤️


----------



## Rainman988 (Aug 31, 2021)

My man, what career do you hope he gets


----------



## Reiraku (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> My wife never expected or seeked out to marry a foreigner. I kind of just hijacked her life and all her plans.
> 
> She's never looked down on Asian men. The men in her family are from the countryside in Northern China. They're all big and extemely masculine. I'm 6ft tall and have a pretty decent frame. Her father though is maybe a centimeter taller than me and built like a tank in comparison. Has hands like trash can lids. Her little brother's probably an inch shorther than me, but a lot stockier. Her grandfather was about 6'5. All the men in her family are tough as nails. No betas.


Just don’t raise him to be self-hating. Help him be comfortable with his identity. Connection to culture is important. Good luck.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Lmao said:


> dont circumcise him





FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 1294452


There will always be assholes, Fast Bananna. In every group, organization, click, gaggle, or daycare center assholes are bound to come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> it took a while for someone to make fun of his wife. i expected much earlier


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 31, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> He didn’t get your eyes


He's just swollen. They're gonna be more Asian than mine no matter what of course, but I had chinked out eyes too when I was a newborn.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> There will always be assholes, Fast Bananna. In every group, organization, click, gaggle, or daycare center assholes are bound to come out of the woodwork.


gaggles me


----------



## Lmao (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> There will always be assholes, Fast Bananna. In every group, organization, click, gaggle, or daycare center assholes are bound to come out of the woodwork.


how am i an asshole


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> Don't raise him in the west if you care about the child, don't condemn him to a shitty life based on your own inability to secure a mate


Inability? Oh, I've got plenty of ability? Always had it. Don't cope with your own shortcomings by thinking you know why somebody like me does the things he does.

I like Asian women. I've liked them more than any kind of women since I was 8. If white women were what I liked most then that's exactly what I would have for a wife. Probably wouldn't have taken me so long to get married if that was the case.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 31, 2021)

See you crying at the crime scene in the next 18-20 years


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Gad said:


> in his first years, when he is developing the most, make sure you are very talkative to him so he can reach his full potential in social intelligence, which will be very helpful for him for the rest of his life
> 
> ofc besides looksmaxing


Yep, I've been doing it already. He'll get an earful of English from me and an earful of Chinese from his mother everyday. We're also gonna play classical music for him in the crib sometimes.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

john2 said:


> Congratulations, man. Make sure that he is safe, especially during these times.


Thanks John. That's the plan. I'm fixin to train him up in the way that's right, teach him to love and fear the Lord above all else, and shield him from the pitfalls of the devil and this world.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Imagine PSL users visiting James to congratulate him and see the baby:
> 
> Nurse: "James? Your friends are here... Yeah, they are in the infant ward. They're surrounding your newborn and they just keep saying 'Keep crying for me, you abused dog.' over and over and over again."


Lol, you paint a very accurate picture.


----------



## Rainman988 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Lol, you paint a very accurate picture.


Just a question, why show your son and wife to the autists here?


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> i dont know why op posts his family here so they can potentially be made fun off


Nobody cares about what people like that have to say anyways. I sure don't. So I don't think it's too big a deal.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

onnysk said:


> 21 inches?already manlet
> 
> over


He's bigger than me when I was born and I'm 6ft.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> He looks 100% Chinese...


So did I when I was born. He's just a little bit swollen still.


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> when is ur son gona be born


not going to be born as a protest to my parents getting me vaxed with jew poison since birth


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> not going to be born as a protest to my parents getting me vaxed with jew poison since birth


noooooo i will never be godfather to little tony junior


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> not going to be born as a protest to my parents getting me vaxed with jew poison since birth


fucky black girl to make your parents shamed as revenge


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

JM10 said:


> noooooo i will never be godfather to little tony junior


ok meby i reconsider and have a son in the next 5 years and when he grows 12 im going to ask him to fuggit you


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> fucky black girl to make your parents shamed as revenge


there r no blacks here doe i will hef to move to africa. AFRICA JFL


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Augustine's a good name for a child. Besides the birth month being August, the name itself has power.


His name is Caleb. Only one of two people out of the entire congregation of Israel that came out of Egypt ever entered into the promised land. Joshua and Caleb. I want my boy to enter the promised land.


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Make sure they don't cuck him with infant vaccinations


@portuguesecel whats so funny


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm happy for you!
Your wife looks tired I hope she's feeling fine


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> there r no blacks here doe i will hef to move to africa. AFRICA JFL


hot


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> let it be mandarin, china will be number 1 soon anyway


He's gonna have both languages as a mother tongue. He'll only be alowed to speak English with me and Chinese with his mother. We won't respond to him if he uses the other parent's native language when talking to us.


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> hot
> View attachment 1295826


fuken sv3rige dicked her and then left her to some french fish


----------



## Deleted member 13592 (Aug 31, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> i dont know why op posts his family here so they can potentially be made fun off


Life is really not that serious


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 31, 2021)

Greta news to hear but it looks like he already looks more Asian I would raise him in China 100 percent than in the west


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Inability? Oh, I've got plenty of ability? Always had it. Don't cope with your own shortcomings by thinking you know why somebody like me does the things he does.
> 
> I like Asian women. I've liked them more than any kind of women since I was 8. If white women were what I liked most then that's exactly what I would have for a wife. Probably wouldn't have taken me so long to get married if that was the case.


These comments about your wife are stupid
I don't think she's attractive as well but it's your wife and if your are happy with her that's what matters
people here make fun of you for being homeless and shit but don't realize you are more free than a wagecucking single guy
you have my respect dude


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Rainman988 said:


> My man, what career do you hope he gets


I hope he grows into a man of God above all else. For a career, I don't think it's good for parents to speculate on, or try to envision for, that sort of thing. Like so many other things he'll have to figure that out for himself and see where he fits.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Reiraku said:


> Just don’t raise him to be self-hating. Help him be comfortable with his identity. Connection to culture is important. Good luck.


Thanks man. That's exactly right. He'll grow up with a lot of good Asian roll models. My wife and I have never looked down on Asian men for being Asian either. As crazy as it might sound I always wanted to be Chinese, Jap, or Vietnamese myself when I was growing up. No I guess I get to live vicariously through my son.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Lmao said:


> how am i an asshole


Idk, I can't renember.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Rainman988 said:


> Just a question, why show your son and wife to the autists here?


There's a lot of good people one here. The bad ones don't bother me and won't make any difference anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Aug 31, 2021)

Congrats man! 

Make sure to be there for him


----------



## lutte (Aug 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> fuken sv3rige dicked her and then left her to some french fish


imagine how good her pssy must feel


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> imagine how good her pssy must feel
> View attachment 1295866


imagine the blowjob


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I'm happy for you!
> Your wife looks tired I hope she's feeling fine


Thanks. Yeah the whole process took about 30 hours. No sleep, no food, and a lot of pain. Pushing the baby out at the end required a ton of energy and she hadn't eaten in almost forty hours at that point. And since he's arrived she's had to be awake every three hours to feed him. She'll need to continue too keep this schedule for at least two more months. Feeding round the clock 24/7. She's feeling a lot better though. We're both happy.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Greta news to hear but it looks like he already looks more Asian I would raise him in China 100 percent than in the west





SteelTitan said:


> These comments about your wife are stupid
> I don't think she's attractive as well but it's your wife and if your are happy with her that's what matters
> people here make fun of you for being homeless and shit but don't realize you are more free than a wagecucking single guy
> you have my respect dude


Thanks man. Exactly. People are gonna be stupid no matter what. 

I am technically homeless you could say. Really though we're just in transit. She and I have been married almost three years and have lived in plenty of hotels in China for extended periods while transitioning from one place to the next. We've lived in 3 different cities, had 5 different apartments, and more hotels than I can begin to count. We've also lived in two different houses in her village and spent four months living alone in a gated compound out in the middle of nowhere. We're used to moving from place to place and know how to take good care of ourselves when living in transitory/ non conventional situations. The most impootant thing is I got the ability to support us and we're happy.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Inability? Oh, I've got plenty of ability? Always had it. Don't cope with your own shortcomings by thinking you know why somebody like me does the things he does.
> 
> I like Asian women. I've liked them more than any kind of women since I was 8. If white women were what I liked most then that's exactly what I would have for a wife. Probably wouldn't have taken me so long to get married if that was the case.


This is just the reality, you had to fly across the ocean to pass your genes. And I like how you completely avoid the first half, if you raise him in the west you clearly give don't give a shit about the child and want the worst for him. Also any1 with any form of white gene can go to asia and get a girl, this is not a shortcoming of mine


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 31, 2021)

Congratulations man hope your son is strong and healthy


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> This is just the reality, you had to fly across the ocean to pass your genes. And I like how you completely avoid the first half, if you raise him in the west you clearly give don't give a shit about the child and want the worst for him. Also any1 with any form of white gene can go to asia and get a girl, this is not a shortcoming of mine


What makes you think I had to? Is it not possible for a white man to simply prefer Asian women? 

I already lived in Asia for 7 years before marrying my wife. The guys who go to Asia just to find a wife always end up married before their first year and a half in country. I've never had a problem with women not finding me attractive. I've been with black, white, and Asian women. White girls I've dated in America and in China too.

The shortcoming I alluded to was an inability to get the kind of women you're attracted to. Why else would you think a white man you don't know who marries an Asian women would only do so because he can't get a white one?


----------



## thecel (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 31, 2021)

thecel said:


>



*I love you bro😢*


----------



## thecel (Aug 31, 2021)

*9 lb, 9 oz*

Mirin’ your baby’s heavy birth weight. He’ll be a gigamogger.

I wasn’t even 6 pounds.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 31, 2021)

Jackie chan?


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 31, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


>


Cope


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> What makes you think I had to? Is it not possible for a white man to simply prefer Asian women?
> 
> I already lived in Asia for 7 years before marrying my wife. The guys who go to Asia just to find a wife always end up married before their first year and a half in country. I've never had a problem with women not finding me attractive. I've been with black, white, and Asian women. White girls I've dated in America and in China too.
> 
> The shortcoming I alluded to was an inability to get the kind of women you're attracted to. Why else would you think a white man you don't know who marries an Asian women would only do so because he can't get a white one?


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> What makes you think I had to? Is it not possible for a white man to simply prefer Asian women?
> 
> I already lived in Asia for 7 years before marrying my wife. The guys who go to Asia just to find a wife always end up married before their first year and a half in country. I've never had a problem with women not finding me attractive. I've been with black, white, and Asian women. White girls I've dated in America and in China too.
> 
> The shortcoming I alluded to was an inability to get the kind of women you're attracted to. Why else would you think a white man you don't know who marries an Asian women would only do so because he can't get a white one?


You're attracted to asian women because of determinism. Your subpar looks inherently influenced you to be attracted to asian women


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Jackie chan?


I would hope not.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> You're attracted to asian women because of determinism. Your subpar looks inherently influenced you to be attracted to asian women


I don't know about that.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Jackie chan?


Jackie Chan's actually quite the playboy in the Chinese world.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I would hope not.


He will be a hapa slayer, How tall u are?


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> He will be a hapa slayer, How tall u are?


6ft on the dot. My wife's father's about a centimeter or two taller than me and blows my frame out of the water. I'm not a small framed dude myself.


----------



## GigaChaddam (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## CupOfCoffee (Aug 31, 2021)

What are you going to do to ensure that he doesn't end up on sites like this? You need a plan to maximize his looks, personality, social status, social opportunities etc. He IS a half-Asian male, which statistically is not a favorable thing to be in the west. 

Play your cards right with him


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 31, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> What are you going to do to ensure that he doesn't end up on sites like this? You need a plan to maximize his looks, personality, social status, social opportunities etc. He IS a half-Asian male, which statistically is not a favorable thing to be in the west.
> 
> Play your cards right with him


A lot of things. I'll simply teach him what I've learned. He won't set foot in an American public school. I don't want him conditioned by an institution to downplay his masculinity from an early age (to be a beta). If we're still in the U.S. buly the time he's 4 or 5 he's gonna start being home schooled. Before he's.out of middle school though we'll be.living abroad again. I'm gonna take the family to SE Asia to live eventually, but I might take em to Moscow for a year or to to tie up the loose ends for Russian (I'm not wuite fluent yet? Overseas I'll let him do a year or two of public schooling. Just to give him a taste of it, and the chance to hold his own.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 1, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> You're attracted to asian women because of determinism. Your subpar looks inherently influenced you to be attracted to asian women


That's complete bullshit mate tbh what you just said. Even Eriksen who is a gigachad is gay. You would think with his 10/10 face he would be straightest dude on earth but no he is gay. And Mykonos, earrings and never posting himself with any women should tell you that


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 1, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> That's complete bullshit mate tbh what you just said. Even Eriksen who is a gigachad is gay. You would think with his 10/10 face he would be straightest dude on earth but no he is gay. And Mykonos, earrings and never posting himself with any women should tell you that


You think looks are the only thing that influence who a person becomes? No. Of course i wouldn't think that JUST having a 10/10 face makes someone straight


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 1, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> That's complete bullshit mate tbh what you just said. Even Eriksen who is a gigachad is gay. You would think with his 10/10 face he would be straightest dude on earth but no he is gay. And Mykonos, earrings and never posting himself with any women should tell you that


No rebuttal? Is it because you made an incorrect assumption about my logic?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 1, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> No rebuttal? Is it because you made an incorrect assumption about my logic?


A man's looks has nothing to do with whenever he would be attracted to another race. Everyone's type is different. A lot of white men are actually attracted to Asians although its mainly Filipino women


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 1, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> A man's looks has nothing to do with whenever he would be attracted to another race. Everyone's type is different. A lot of white men are actually attracted to Asians although its mainly Filipino women


A mans looks - among other things influence a persons life experience, and therefore personality, personal interests, etc. In the same way if someone is unattractive they're more likely to be introverted hence rotting inside and "enjoying" video games, when in reality they were influenced by aspects of their life for that "preference."


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 1, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> A mans looks - among other things influence a persons life experience, and therefore personality, personal interests, etc. In the same way if someone is unattractive they're more likely to be introverted hence rotting inside and "enjoying" video games, when in reality they were influenced by aspects of their life for that "preference."


Yes that has an influence of course no doubt about that but a person entire type isn't determined by their looks. Its mainly white men that even like Asian women and the majority they are talking about is usually Filipino women


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 1, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Yes that has an influence of course no doubt about that but a person entire type isn't determined by their looks. Its mainly white men that even like Asian women and the majority they are talking about is usually Filipino women


Well that's because of hypergamy as im sure you already know, white men realize this and it influences their "preference." Still determinism, and as i said it's not all about looks, so i didn't disagree with you. But it will be the main determining factor for white men who are going to asia for their women


----------



## Jamesothy (Sep 1, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Yes that has an influence of course no doubt about that but a person entire type isn't determined by their looks. Its mainly white men that even like Asian women and the majority they are talking about is usually Filipino women


I liked Flip women a lot when I was younger, before I got to know them too well. Used to work with a lot of them when lived in the Midwest. The Filipinos that I've met who are living in Western countries (America) seem to be very decent people, but the ones I've met abroad can be give and take. Most of the flips I've run into in SE Asia are simply no good.

Their culture/family life doesn't fit my personality too well. I don't think I'd have enjoyed being with a Filipina too much.


----------



## Jamesothy (Sep 1, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> Well that's because of hypergamy as im sure you already know, white men realize this and it influences their "preference." Still determinism, and as i said it's not all about looks, so i didn't disagree with you. But it will be the main determining factor for white men who are going to asia for their women


Most men who go to Asia don't do so for the women. Even if they end up marrying a local while they're there.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 1, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Most men who go to Asia don't do so for the women. Even if they end up marrying a local while they're there.


True they also travel because they feel a need to escape western culture because of the negative reinforcement they receive., so essentially the same concept as before


----------



## Danish_Retard (Sep 1, 2021)

Congratulations bro! 

Considering you wanting to take him to China how are you gonna make sure he doesn't become a beta drone? The average age of losing your virginity is 21,9 years old in China. I hope you don't plan on making him slave through school his entire youth for a chance to get into a shitty Chinese university. 

Also if possible, consider coming to Scandinavia. Immigration can be pretty tough but we have some of the best work/life balance in the world and welfare systems. Also the highest social mobility in the world. Even if just for the first 5 years it would probably help your family a lot that you won't have to work past 16.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 1, 2021)

mashallah, may Allah(swth) guide him to become a k-pop star


----------



## LifeIsACope (Sep 1, 2021)

Holy fuck I haven't laughed this hard at something on the internet in a fucking long time, u guys are hilarious. Good luck bro raising a kid is tough


----------



## paranakee (Sep 3, 2021)

congratulations man! Hope he grows up well with forward jaw growth!


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 3, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> My wife never expected or seeked out to marry a foreigner. I kind of just hijacked her life and all her plans.
> 
> She's never looked down on Asian men. The men in her family are from the countryside in Northern China. They're all big and extemely masculine. I'm 6ft tall and have a pretty decent frame. Her father though is maybe a centimeter taller than me and built like a tank in comparison. Has hands like trash can lids. Her little brother's probably an inch shorther than me, but a lot stockier. Her grandfather was about 6'5. All the men in her family are tough as nails. No betas.


that is good bro


your son will have a good frame and height


just make sure he gets alot of sleep, plays sports, gets sun and gets breastfed


but im sure you'll be doing that coz your based


----------



## Patient A (Oct 9, 2021)

Your wife needs monoblock and lefort 3

she’s also a Chinese subhuman factory


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 9, 2021)

can confirm
i was the son


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 9, 2021)

mf gave birth to pekka 2


----------



## Lmao (Oct 19, 2021)

did you circumcise him?


----------

